# Dissuses Water Pump Room



## jess81 (Jul 12, 2011)

Old pump room, 


pump room from the 1930's that used to supply a couple of houses on an undiscolsed street. Built for the first house erected in 1936 and when the next plot was built it was to pump water to that property . Until the 1960's when the mains water supply was laid and the pump room was no longer in use. 


As you see it was completely hidden in the garden of a family member. 

The pumping equiptment still in there but the water rooms next to them have been completely drained....




































The water room:


----------



## The Archivist (Jul 19, 2011)

Interesting. I like little things like this. Was the whole room underground or just the tanks?

One suggestion: you might want to rotate your pics in future - it's a little confusing when portrait becomes landscape and it makes it more difficult to tell what I'm looking at (unless, of course, they are all the right way up, in which case, ignore me).


----------



## jess81 (Jul 29, 2011)

lol i will do next time, i was a bit tired when i posted 

It's all under ground, quite small inside, one room with the pump, another seperate room for the water tank....


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 29, 2011)

The Archivist said:


> One suggestion: you might want to rotate your pics in future



Perhaps Jess took them somewhere on the equator?


----------

